# Angel's triplets 4 days late



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

It was not an easy delivery. We had been watching her closely for several days. This morning when it was obvious she was in labor but making no progress my husband scrubbed up. Baby number one had his back to Mama's cervix and wasn't going anywhere. At least it was not as hard as the last one with StarryNight. He had to get the hind feet forward and we were able to get him out that way pretty easily. The second was presenting only a head but since this was her fourth time and she was already stretched; we let it go and she was able to push him on out without much trouble. Number three came out on his own still in the sack.
Angel was still uncomfortable and digging around at the straw and almost hurt the babies so we took her out. Babies had all eaten and were settling down for a nap. We gave Mom oxytocin to try to speed things up as she seemed distressed. She laid down and when I checked her later she was passing a very long disgusting placenta. We got her to stand and part of it ripped off and we got a bit worried but in a few minutes the whole thing dropped. We did a uterine flush and gave her PenG.
She is back with the babies and doing fine now.
This ends our 2015 kidding season:kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::cheers:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Glad it all went well.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Glad you were there to help, and everyone is fine!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Everything is not perfect but I think they will be okay. I think a lot of their problem is just that they were all tangled up and their little muscles and tendons were twisted so they have taken longer than usual to stand and walk. (Wish I had a goat chiropractor.) The little dark guy was not sucking yesterday evening (though he had at first) and could not stand so I brought him in where he seemed to be deteriorating. He had no suck reflex at all and seemed to be blind.
Well, I got some coffee and rum down him and a couple of ounces of colostrum. At 10PM we put him back with Mom and brothers. We were a little leery of going out to the barn this morning afraid of what we might find. Lo and Behold: he was in the kennel snuggled up with his brothers. They all came out and nursed. His little belly was full. He seems to be able to see a bit but looks cross eyed. 
Anyway, looks like they are gonna be okay with a little extra time. It is obvious they were late as their horn buds are already protruding.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL two different fathers?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Could be. There were two bucklings we left with the herd for too long. Mom is Togg/Nubian/Saanen and the dads were from my Nubians with a LaMancha/Alpine father.
Note: everyone will be castrated or separated by 3 months this year!
Just checked on them and they are all up and nursing. Even though they are destined to cross the Rainbow 'Fridge I am happy they are doing well.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Glad all is well and just have to say ... I love that "Rainbow Fridge"


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Cute babies! Good job getting them out. Congrats


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Will she feed triplets on her own or will you be supplementing with bottles? She looks like a very sweet doe.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

She is very sweet to us but a bully as the herd queen. Yes, she has raised triplets before with no problem. She seems to actually be able to teach them to take turns! 
I have another one raising triplets and they fight over her and drive her crazy. When I can I take one away and let two nurse then trade out. She has plenty of milk but they attack like a school of piranha.


----------

